# RecipeDB - Pennine Bitter



## Bribie G (7/3/10)

Pennine Bitter  Ale - English Pale Ale  All Grain                      Brewer's Notes Ferment at 22 degrees for a bit of ester. 90 min mash and 90 min boil. If no-chilling then dry hop during secondary/cold crash with a plug of Styrians in a teaball, or 15g pellets.   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      4 kg TF Halcyon Pale Ale Malt    0.5 kg Weyermann Munich II    0.3 kg JWM Caramalt    0.1 kg JWM Chocolate Chit Malt     0.4 kg Cane Sugar       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      30 g Fuggles (Pellet, 4.5AA%, 60mins)    26 g Northdown (Pellet, 8.5AA%, 60mins)    26 g Styrian Goldings (Pellet, 5.4AA%, 10mins)       Misc     1 g Irish Moss         23L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.056 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.018 (calc)   Bitterness 43.4 IBU   Efficiency 75%   Alcohol 4.92%   Colour 23 EBC   Batch Size 23L     Fermentation   Primary 6 days   Secondary 7 days   Conditioning 2 days


----------



## Bribie G (7/3/10)

As mentioned in the other thread, The DB is almost unusable, click the wrong button or fail to put something in and you get chucked out to the front page and this is what happens. Admin please fix. Won't be using the DB feature again. Cheers :icon_cheers:


----------



## TidalPete (7/3/10)

Looks nice Bribie. I seem to be brewing a few Yorkshire Bitters lately & have all the ingredients bar the base malt.
What yeast did you use for this one?

:icon_offtopic: I think you would like my 2nd attempt at a Hobgoblin Clone?

T


----------



## Bribie G (7/3/10)

Thanks, Pete. The yeast is Proculture Wood Ale, AKA 1469. Whilst entering the recipe, I was trying to find an alternative yeast on the database because 1469 is not listed , and next thing the DB threw me out and sent me back to a blank entry screen. However I see that the items I entered have been saved. 

I rarely use the DB because it's like walking a tightrope. Very user unfriendly. Look, I have a degree in software engineering so I'm not an illiterate noob. DB needs an overhaul for sure.


----------



## rude (7/3/10)

Hey BribieG is that pro culture 103 & how did you find it, cheers rude.

Looks like a nice recipe by the way


----------



## Bribie G (7/3/10)

rude said:


> Hey BribieG is that pro culture 103 & how did you find it, cheers rude.
> 
> Looks like a nice recipe by the way



I found it off Nev's website B) B) 

Seriously, it's more 1469 than 1469 - I did an entire brew and have bottled it and put it away just to culture off this yeast because it's a piss off that we can't get it apart from the occasional wank release. It's my default yeast for my UK bitters.


----------



## TidalPete (7/3/10)

rude said:


> Hey BribieG is that pro culture 103 & how did you find it, cheers rude.



Yes it is & I count myself fortunate that Bribie kindly gave me a sample of this & now have 6 tubes of 2nd generation + another Yorkie chugging along nicely.
Cheers Bribie. :beer: 

T


----------



## RdeVjun (7/3/10)

BribieG said:


> I found it off Nev's website
> 
> Seriously, it's more 1469 than 1469 - I did an entire brew and have bottled it and put it away just to culture off this yeast because it's a piss off that we can't get it apart from the occasional wank release. It's my default yeast for my UK bitters.


Oh sweet! In bottles you say? I'm sending a pre- paid postpack and a cardboard tube- purely in the interests of research of course...  

In all seriousness, it is getting to be a little bit of a dick pull on WY's part, FFS. Would this upcoming 'release' be the second or the third time 1469 has gone occasional? I don't buy the marketing guff, if it is able to be produced in smackpacks one day, why not the next? Not popular enough? I do beg your pardon? <_< 
PC have the right idea, IMO, and good luck to them for not dicking us around.

My 2c... :icon_cheers:


----------



## RdeVjun (7/3/10)

RdeVjun said:


> PC have the right idea, IMO, and good luck to them for not dicking us around.


Oh my lord, is that some faux pas or what?! In this instance, I meant PC as in ProCulture!


----------



## TidalPete (7/3/10)

RdeVjun said:


> Oh my lord, is that some faux pas or what?! In this instance, I meant PC as in ProCulture!



Not me???  :lol: 

T


----------



## rude (10/3/10)

I've been trying to get it at TWOC but no luck, apparentley the pc man is in America at the moment , it sounds like he is a busy man.

Hopefully I'll eventually get my hands on some but meantime I've just tried london111 which I like

Thanks Bribie will give Nev a go because you guys rav about it so much I cant resist.

Slowly getting through these yeasts 1187, 1275, 1335, 1084 still want to try 1968 & of course 1469

Going the other way next brew sorry Bribie1272 I do like APAs

Im a bit of topic but when I get my 1469 Bribie if you dont mind I will be asking you about a recipe for it


----------

